# 2017 Hss928



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

Any word yet if the new 2017 928 has the electronic auger protection system, 
Hour meter, and two stage chute like the Canadian 928 gets?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I read somewhere before that the answer was NO. I personally do not think that it will happen anytime soon. If you want one you'll have to buy it in Canada and bring it to US. Or buy an HSS1332ATD and convert it to an HSS1328 which is what I will be doing with mine.....


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> I read somewhere before that the answer was NO. I personally do not think that it will happen anytime soon. If you want one you'll have to buy it in Canada and bring it to US. Or buy an HSS1332ATD and convert it to an HSS1328 which is what I will be doing with mine.....




I've got to see those pics when it's done. 
So the new HSS1332 already has the hour meter, two stage chute and electronic auger protection, so you're also just wanting that on the smaller auger but with the bigass 13 hp motor! Correct?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

highdesignfool said:


> I've got to see those pics when it's done.
> So the new HSS1332 already has the hour meter, two stage chute and electronic auger protection, so you're also just wanting that on the smaller auger but with the bigass 13 hp motor! Correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's exactly right. Another member already did an "HSS1328ATD", but he upgraded the motor on his HSS928ATD and added a dual chute deflector.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> That's exactly right. Another member already did an "HSS1328ATD", but he upgraded the motor on his HSS928ATD and added a dual chute deflector.




I love it. If you know of a link, I'd love to see it


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

highdesignfool said:


> I love it. If you know of a link, I'd love to see it


Here it is, enjoy it....

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/114305-hss1328aatd-build.html

:blowerhug:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

highdesignfool said:


> Any word yet if the new 2017 928 has the electronic auger protection system,
> Hour meter, and two stage chute like the Canadian 928 gets?


No changes to USA-spec HSS models...FYI, Honda snow blowers don't have 'model years' like cars. Instead, they use a version code called a K-number. The K-number bumps up when any significant changes are made. So the very first ones made are called K0, and other than the new ANSI-mandated muffler cage, there have been no changes, so all HSS models are still at version K0. At some point, there will probably be a K1 version, and you'll see the 'K1' on the I.D. sticker as part of the full model name. If you don't see a K-number on the sticker, it is a K0 version. 

Examples:

HSS724AAT = K0 version, since "K0" is _not_ on the I.D. sticker.
HSS724*K1*AAT = K1 version, when/if that model is ever built. 
HSS724*K2*AAT = K2 version, when/if that model is ever built.

A model can remain at a K-number/version for many years. Or, some models can increment many times. Example: HRR-series lawn mowers are at version K9, and were first launched 10 years or so ago. Some EB-series generators are at version K1, but have been built for over 20 years. 

• HSS724's s/n are SABA-1XXXXXX
• HSS928's s/n are SADA-1XXXXXX
• HSS1332's s/n are SAFA-1XXXXXX


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> No changes to USA-spec HSS models...FYI, Honda snow blowers don't have 'model years' like cars. Instead, they use a version code called a K-number. The K-number bumps up when any significant changes are made. So the very first ones made are called K0, and other than the new ANSI-mandated muffler cage, there have been no changes, so all HSS models are still at version K0. At some point, there will probably be a K1 version, and you'll see the 'K1' on the I.D. sticker as part of the full model name. If you don't see a K-number on the sticker, it is a K0 version.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...




I know it's a government regulated thing, but that muffler cage is a the dumbest thing I've ever seen. When I get mine, that squirrel trap thing won't even make it home. Lol


----------

